

Stop building “MVP”, validate your business model #firstthingsfirst - kparjaszewski
http://skygatedigital.co.uk/softwarehouse/stop-building-mvp-validate-your-business-model/

======
kparjaszewski
Would you guys agree? Can't build a good product without a right feedback from
customers?

